
An interesting scroll effect - whizzkid
http://shtick.be/
======
whizzkid
I am neither the owner of the site nor trying to promote anything, a colleague
showed me the effect and wanted to share it here.

------
kozak
Cool effect. Now let's hope no one will use it.

------
Hockey_Dino
This scroll effect is poor. There are better on the codepen.

~~~
heldrida
There's always a hater; why not share instead.

------
mattnumbe
I like it!

